# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Practicing to improve

## joaodafi

I started a new map, here it is:

Attachment 118055

I'm trying to make a more of a drawn map, but it is my first time using one of This and to be honest, im struggling, but i manage to get this done:



I'm not very happy about the colors too.

Adivice is welcome, especially about configuring this Wacon thing.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Wacom is great! I love my Intuos. I wish I had a digital screen one, but it will be a long while before I can afford something of that nature. As to configuring, I know with my Intous you have to have the right driver installed, and updated. Once that is done, you should have a program you can run to set the options up you want. Like with my table, I have buttons on the left and right side of the pad and I can configure them to whatever I want. on the left side I have them set up with CTRL, SHIFT, ALT and SCROLL on the right side I have them configured for ZOOM in and out and BRUSH SIZE UP and DOWN ... which is the shift + ] shift +[ keys...

I have my stylus buttons configured for double click and right click... There are many other options you can setup. Maybe if you had a specific question about it I could help more. 

There are also plenty of how to tutorials on mountians here at the guild and on youtube for drawing mountains.

Del

----------


## DrWho42

good start! looking forward to more mountains  :Very Happy:

----------

